# Mood chart



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10	11	12	13 14 
15 16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	

28 29 30
Abdominal Pain 
Acne 
Anger, Aggression 
Anxiety 
Back Pain 
Body Swelling 
Body Rash 
Cervical Fluid 
Constipation 
Cramps 
Diarrhea 
Difficulty Concentrating 
Fatigue 
Food Cravings & Binges 
Headache 
Irritability 
Joint Pain 
Libido (Decreased) 
Libido (Increased) 
Moody 
Muscle Pain 
Nausea 
Ovarian Pain 
Sadness 
Sleep (Decreased) 
Sleep (Increased) 
Tension 
Urinary difficulties 
Water Retention 
Weight Gain


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a mood chart
We can update the chart daily
the dates got mixed up its a excel format file


----------

